# physician moving to UAE



## gsanani (Jan 14, 2013)

After practicing medecine my entire career more than 10 years so far in USA, i am thinking about changing the scene and move to UAE for few years before kids go to college. I'd very much appreciate chatting with anyone with similar experience or knowledge of other western trained physicians on the same course of moving or established there. I checked few online international medical recruiters. The common denominator they have they either acknowledge receiving your CV with no indication of F/U or do not respond.


----------



## smitipop (Jan 15, 2013)

What is your specialty? Moving myself to AD in April 2013, maybe can help you with your search.


----------



## gsanani (Jan 14, 2013)

i am board certified anesthesiologist with pain management subspecialty. what's yours?


----------

